

Introducing airbrb - davidecerri
http://blog.airbnb.com/introducing-airbrb/

======
jpalomaki
I fell for this.. But I think this could actually make sense. I'm not thinking
about ordinary people renting their desks, but there's bunch of co-working
spaces, office hotels etc where this could apply. One app where you could
check the availability and pricing, make the booking and then later settle the
bill. For long term deals this obviously does not make sense, but sometimes
when traveling you would like to have place to work just for half day or day.

------
jenjenhar
April fools aside, over congestion and under utilized property is a problem
where I'm originally from (Hong Kong) where the average citizen couldn't ever
dream of owning property.

There are all sorts of businesses popping up that lets you rent your apartment
out during the day, whilst you're at work etc... Obviously, they'll need to
overcome security and user experience issues, but people are making headway in
this area.

